# ищу ноты .токката и фуга ре минор



## белка (29 Май 2014)

ищу ноты токката и фуга ре минор в переложении для баяна или аккордеона . Кому не трудно ,пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected] 
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## janme (12 Июн 2014)

na poczcie


----------



## KATANA5 (12 Июн 2014)

Есть.В почту посмотри!


----------



## bayan98 (15 Июн 2014)

И мне пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## vev (15 Июн 2014)

*bayan98*,
Вариант1
Вариант 2
Вариант 3

Качайте на здоровье


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Ноя 2014)

vev (15.06.2014, 23:32) писал:


> *bayan98*,
> Вариант1
> Вариант 2
> Вариант 3
> ...


А вот хочу дополнить - 4 вариант токкаты и фуги( ре минор)lllichel RULLIER.,может кто и сыграет.


----------



## vev (4 Окт 2015)

А вот скажите господа хорошие, а какая транскрипция более подойдет для аккордеона? Обложился несколькими баянными и ф-ношными. Чешу репу... На ф-но ф-ношная идет, но на аккордеоне ее не сыграть в том виде, в котором есть. 

Может кто из аккордеонистов подскажет любителю?  Ну а если она еще и с аппликатурными решениями будет - так вообще размер моей благодарности не будет иметь границ (в пределах разумного)...


----------



## grigoriys (4 Окт 2015)

*vev*, а вариант №2 чей?


----------



## vev (4 Окт 2015)

grigoriys писал:


> *vev*, а вариант №2 чей?


Дык кто б знал... Что было добыто в свое время забрасыванием невода в в сеть, то и выложено


----------

